# Challenge Automator (rotation auto de photos)



## ndelucin (25 Janvier 2006)

Salut les techos !

Vous savez qu OS-X comprend l orientation des images prises par un APN.
Ceci permet au Finder ou à Apercu de toujours afficher les photos dans le bon sens ce qui nous evite des torticolis.
Bon c est sympa mais tout le monde n est pas aussi intelligent, le plugin Galery que j utilise avec DotClear par exemple.

Comme tout bon informaticien je suis flemard et je refuse toute tâche bête et répétitive. (vas y que j ouvre tout sous PhotoShop que je regarde dans les infos l orientation, que je tourne à gauche ou à droite et que je te sauve le fichier ...)
Je souhaite donc faire un flux Automator qui "simplement" applique la rotation adéquate en fonction de l orientation de l image. 

Bah pour l instant c est l échec total 

- impossible d utiliser spotLight pour obtenir l orientation d une image : plouf ...
- j ai bien récupérer des actions pour Toshop où se trouve un "filter by orientation" qui détermine uniquement paysage/portrait : re-plouf !!!!

Ah et comme je suis chiant et que je me dis OSX est super-génial je refuse toute solution à base de soft genre ... GraphicConverter  
(blague à part, c est quand même malheureux de pas pouvoir faire ça avec Automator de base, vu qu on a tout ce qu il faut au niveau système)

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## ndelucin (25 Janvier 2006)

(ok ca fait remonter le sujet un peu mais c pas le but)

bon bah je suis decu...
qd je vois 35 reponses pour un probleme de fond d ecran et rien pour ce probleme qui, me semble t il doit interresser par mal de personnes... snif !

enfin ca aurait pu etre pire : on m a pas dit de réparer les autorisations ou de flinguer le plist d Automator


----------



## ederntal (25 Janvier 2006)

ça m'interesse aussi (comme sans doute beaucoup de gens) mais je n'ai pas de réponses (comme sans doute beaucoup de gens) donc je ne dis rien (comme sans doute beaucoup de gens)


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Janvier 2006)

ndelucin a dit:
			
		

> qd je vois 35 reponses pour un probleme de fond d ecran et rien pour ce probleme qui, me semble t il doit interresser par mal de personnes... snif !


Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le problème de fond d'écran ? :rateau:

Plus sérieusement un aprèm c'est pas énorme. Pour ma part j'ai cherché un peu mais je ne sais pas sous quelle forme est stockée l'information de l'orientation de la photo (ce qui est ton problème aussi si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

L'information est stockée dans les champs de propriétés EXIF.


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2006)

Mais mon Sony n'y met pas la bonne valeur


----------

